# New SW style building and decoration



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday, Nancy and I were in the Heard Museum shop in Phoenix. She found a small Navajo weaving diorama for sale. The rug on the loom is beaded and various tools, wool and other items needed by a weaver are close at hand. For $20 we couldn't pass it up. It is close enough in scale to sit nicely in front of our hogan that sits by the Patio and Southwestern main line.











On our recent trip to Denver, we stopped by at the Toh-Atin gallery in Durango and found a Kiva model that looked suitable for a distant corner of the railroad. It is a little small, but away from other things that are large, other than a passing train, it sort of fits in the background.



















Keep your eyes open and maybe you will find something different for your railroad in unexpected places.

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I contemplated buying a wet saw and cutting rocks to make something like your Kiva. Maybe even some retaining walls and Tunnel portals. I once saw at Home Depot some floor tiles on mesh backing I thought they could be cut to make tunnel portals 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuck
Nice looking items you found! We are fond of the Southwest, but have not found a way to incorporate adobe into the SC&M landscape...

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Nice structure and track.


----------

